# Trainer near Marietta / Atlanta Georgia



## dmk08 (May 16, 2016)

Hey everyone,

My little guy Dexter is about 11 weeks old and while he's doing pretty well I want to make sure he's a very well trained dog as I expect he's going to be a big boy. 

Can anyone recommend a good trainer in the Marietta / Atlanta Georgia area? I would like to start with basic obedience classes but have the ability to go up to more advanced sessions. Definitely want someone my wife and I can go to the sessions and work with him.

Budget for initial training is $1k or under.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joey Leigh is in Marietta.

http://atlantaworkingdogclub.webs.com/

Highly recommend him


----------



## dmk08 (May 16, 2016)

Smithie86 said:


> Joey Leigh is in Marietta.
> 
> http://atlantaworkingdogclub.webs.com/
> 
> Highly recommend him


Thanks I have reached out to him.


----------

